# Run Android Apps in Windows/Linux/Mac using CHROME Browser



## ankush28 (Sep 22, 2014)

So I made this little video... This tutorial uses Android Runtime For Chrome. Its buggy and lots of apps are not supported. I hope Google will release official version.
[YOUTUBE]3tfF7v1_07M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## $hadow (Sep 22, 2014)

way to go google. This will be a affordable mac alternative if they implement it properly


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 1, 2014)

didn't work for me. after launching app, it just sits on logo and nothing happens..


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 5, 2014)

^^ Which app? [MENTION=129558]rickenjus[/MENTION]

I told you all apps won't work. However new and easy method to package apk is here - *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=me.bpear.archonpackager


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 5, 2014)

Tried all, not a single app is working.. went through your guide, plus lifehacker and checked reddit also. It seems my problem is quite common with many users. after launching app, it just sits on logo and nothing happens. I tried both chrome and chrome canary, but all vain. I will wait till new version of the runtime is released.


----------

